
Computer vision (online book) - helwr
http://computervisionmodels.blogspot.com/
======
fogus
Slice of life:

I worked for a company in 2000-2001 that had a small branch that built custom
industrial machine vision systems. It was probably the most fun I've ever had
in my career. Anyway, one day the head of the branch gathered everyone
together and talked about how he wanted to break off from the master company
and build a machine vision startup. Everyone was extremely excited and most
agreed to follow him on the spot.

One week later 9/11 happened.

One week after that the same branch head gathered everyone together and laid
off 80% of the staff. You see, "industrial machine vision was no longer
viable"[1]. We were crushed and I moved on to other fields.

I haven't though about machine vision much in the past 10 years, but I think
I'll read this book. Thanks for the submission.

[1]: Vision system to seek and destroy on the other hand...

~~~
Nate75Sanders
Eh? Strange. 9/11 was, as terrible a tragedy as it was, great for computer
vision. DHS and DOD were throwing money left and right at researchers and
companies (through SBIRs), though mostly for surveillance, activity
recognition, vehicle recognition, not industrial machine vision, as far as I'm
aware.

I wouldn't expect a large company to pivot, necessarily, but if the branch
head wanted to do a startup, he probably missed out on a huge opportunity.

~~~
fogus

        DHS and DOD
    

Hence my note _Vision system to seek and destroy on the other hand..._

------
drsjdprince
Hi - I'm the author. If you can't download, just wait a day or two - there
aren't so many people interested in this that the server will be struggling
for ever. Please don't torrent it as I update it every few days and I'd rather
not have redundant old versions full of unnecessary mistakes out there.

------
sergeyk
Here's a recent great book with free pre-print pdf:
<http://szeliski.org/Book/>

Along with the lecture slides from different professors linked to on that
page, it should be a sufficient start.

------
helwr
You might also be interested in Predator Object Tracking:
<http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/tld.html>

previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403290>

------
dmn001
I managed to download it after multiple tries and uploaded a mirror here:
<http://multiupload.com/3I1SLCNT1Q>

I will edit out the link when the book on the site gets updated.

~~~
dmn001
link deleted as new version is up.

------
natural219
I can't download any of the pdf's -- the download just fails. I'd really like
a copy of this, could you possibly send me one?

~~~
natural219
I still can't get the full download, even after the update. I've been trying
all day. It gives it a good try, but cuts off about 1/3rd of the way through.
I'm still very much wanting a copy.

~~~
drsjdprince
I think it is just because it is on the front page of HN. I had more hits
today than in the last year! Just wait a couple of days. It's not going
anywhere and there hasn't historically been a problem with downloading it.

~~~
natural219
I'm just curious as to why it starts and cuts off. It doesn't seem useful to
randomly terminate downloads whenever new requests come in.

~~~
drsjdprince
I think it just has a time-out which is quite short (it's not my server it's
mounted on). When the traffic is heavy this is activated before the download
completes. I have managed to compress it to about half size now, and I'm
uploading that at the moment. It takes about an hour because Rogers
pointlessly throttle my upload speed at home.

------
BasDirks
It speaks __volumes __that this guy can make a pleasantly readable page with a
_red background_.

------
mrerrormessage
Can someone torrent this? I couldn't finish downloading the entire thing.

~~~
fogus
The PDF is listed at 230MB... his server is doomed.

~~~
mdaniel
Sounds suspiciously like it is image heavy (which is understandable in a book
about computer vision).

I would be curious what the size would be if one used ePub.

~~~
BasDirks
_The download is huge because I made the figures in Inkscape and it can't
produce compressed PDFs. If anyone knows how to solve this problem, I'd be
happy to hear about it. Mail me at s.prince@cs.ucl.ac.uk._

